# Help Choosing a Winterreise Recording



## AClockworkOrange

I would appreciate some help with selecting a Winterreise recording. My knowledge is limited here so if any experienced users could weigh in with advice or an opinion I would be most grateful.

I have at present narrowed it down to two choices:
1. Hand Hotter/Gerald Moore - this is grounded in the fact that I like what I have heard of Hans Hotter and Gerald Moore is, I understand, highly regarded as an accompanist. The samples on Amazon sound promising.
2. Matthias Goerne/Alfred Brendel - I am a fan of Alfred Brendel on Schubert's piano works and I have a recording of Schwanengesang featuring Goerne with a different accompanist. I am listening to this at present.

I suppose the biggest factor is the voice, both singers sound fantastic but I've only heard a fragment from "Fruhlingstraum" by each. I am presently erring towards Hans Hotter at present, however I am not 100% certain. I will probably look at both in time, but I cannot decide which one to star with.

I am open to other suggestions but at present I am thinking more of the two above. 

Cheers :tiphat:


----------



## ptr

Hotter/Moore is quintessential, I much prefer Goerne's version with Graham Johnson on Hyperion to the one with Brendel, Peter Schreier both versions on Decca (Andras Schiff/Sviatoslav Richter) are sleepers that I like very much..

/ptr


----------



## Ukko

One of F-D's versions may still be available in MP3 at amazon.com, with other Schubert stuff for less than US$2. His enunciation is a possible hang-up, of course.


----------



## DavidA

There are many fine recordings of this work. It is an embarrassment of riches!

For me the performance that encapsulate work the best is a live performance by Schreier and Richter. Schreier was in his prime and his use of tone is remarkable. A weird, half-crazed air runs through the whole performance which is riveting. Richter's contribution is predictably superb with some tempi on the slow side. This is the performance which for me that best encapsulates Schubert's vision. That caveat is that it was recorded in the presence of a very bronchial audience. There are many coughs which are distracting. But nothing can detract from the greatness of the performance. Really mesmeric.
I also have Schreier's earlier version with Schiff which is less extreme and for some preferable.
I also have a very fine performance from Mark padmore and Paul Lewis.
You certainly will not go wrong with any of these. How blessed we are to live in an age when there are so many fine recordings available!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Thank you all for your feedback so far. You have given me much to think about.



DavidA said:


> There are many fine recordings of this work. It is an embarrassment of riches!
> 
> For me the performance that encapsulate work the best is a live performance by Schreier and Richter. Schreier was in his prime and his use of tone is remarkable. A weird, half-crazed air runs through the whole performance which is riveting. Richter's contribution is predictably superb with some tempi on the slow side. This is the performance which for me that best encapsulates Schubert's vision. That caveat is that it was recorded in the presence of a very bronchial audience. There are many coughs which are distracting. But nothing can detract from the greatness of the performance. Really mesmeric.
> I also have Schreier's earlier version with Schiff which is less extreme and for some preferable.
> I also have a very fine performance from Ian Bostridge and Paul Lewis.
> You certainly will not go wrong with any of these. How blessed we are to live in an age when there are so many fine recordings available!


Is this the on you mean, by Schrier and Richter?
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Schubert-Wi...JWVC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1361983522&sr=8-2

I think I am going to have spend some time on YouTube tonight and do some more research.


----------



## DavidA

AClockworkOrange said:


> Thank you all for your feedback so far. You have given me much to think about.
> 
> Is this the on you mean, by Schrier and Richter?
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Schubert-Wi...JWVC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1361983522&sr=8-2
> 
> I think I am going to have spend some time on YouTube tonight and do some more research.


Yes! That is it.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

DavidA said:


> Yes! That is it.


Thanks. I have Listened to some of this on YouTube (the first three songs) and it sounds excellent. The various lung complaints of the audience don't concern me as I have learned to tune these out. I've still got some research to do but this has displaced Goerne/Brendel for the time being. Thank you for the suggestion, I would not have come across this one on my own.


----------



## Guest

I think Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau is the one to go with. I have this recording on DG with Jorg Demus, and have always enjoyed it.








Mark Padmore and Paul Lewis, on Harmonia Mundi, have also recorded Winterreise, as well as the other popular song cycles of Schubert, and I quite like these recordings as well.


----------



## GSchiappe

I have quite a few versions.

If you want to go baritone I think Dieskau/Moore is the way to go. If it's mezzo then I'd say Christa Ludwing/Levine, even though her voice was aging.

I prefer the song cycle with a bass soloist, in this case I recommend(and I can't recommend it enough) the Quasthoff/Spencer. The sound is crystal clear and intimate. Quasthoff is a Great Schubert soloist and this recording shows it.


----------



## DavidA

GSchiappe said:


> I have quite a few versions.
> 
> If you want to go baritone I think Dieskau/Moore is the way to go. If it's mezzo then I'd say Christa Ludwing/Levine, even though her voice was aging.
> 
> I prefer the song cycle with a bass soloist, in this case I recommend(and I can't recommend it enough) the Quasthoff/Spencer. The sound is crystal clear and intimate. Quasthoff is a Great Schubert soloist and this recording shows it.


This is of course a matter of personal taste. Schubert himself was I believe a tenor. I find the songs in a higher key just lightens the mood somewhat so that it is not too dark.


----------



## Ukko

GSchiappe said:


> I have quite a few versions.
> 
> If you want to go baritone I think Dieskau/Moore is the way to go. If it's mezzo then I'd say Christa Ludwing/Levine, even though her voice was aging.
> 
> I prefer the song cycle with a bass soloist, in this case I recommend(and I can't recommend it enough) the Quasthoff/Spencer. The sound is crystal clear and intimate. Quasthoff is a Great Schubert soloist and this recording shows it.


Quasthoff's voice is a great fit with lieder. I find no incongruity in hearing a bass-baritone sing _any_ of Schubert. If a man is going to have a deep voice, he'll have it by the end of puberty.


----------



## GSchiappe

Yes it's highly personal. Winterreise sounds great with great soloists, no matter what vocal range they have, I expressed my preference to make it clear it was my preference and not necessarily his.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I have a whole slew of recordings of the _Winterreise_. Among my favorites I would include:























































*****


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Seriously, you can't go wrong with any of these. The only way you can go wrong is with the idea that there is a single unrivaled "best" recording of any work of classical music that conveys every last possibility contained within that work.


----------



## ptr

StlukesguildOhio said:


> The only way you can go wrong is with the idea that there is a single unrivaled "best" recording of any work of classical music that conveys every last possibility contained within that work.


This is a sentence we should always think of when we listen to music! This is the only truth I know of and it reminds me of discussing music with my grade school music teacher, he used to profess "I only know of three types of music, the few that I am absolutely sure I love, the few I'm sure that think I hate and the the remaining 99.99999999999999999% that I have not made up my mind of or heard. Personally I think the people of this minuscule blue planet use way, way to much energy on hating trivial things like music they do not grasp instantly, so I have decided not to hate anything and only channel my energy towards the things that I like and let go of those that do not appeal, and who knows, down the line I might rediscover something that I have previously not found appealing!

Sorry for the OT

/ptr


----------



## Ukko

Quite alright _ptr_. Out of that I got: You had a grade school music teacher!


----------



## ptr

Hilltroll72 said:


> Quite alright _ptr_. Out of that I got: You had a grade school music teacher!


Unfortunately You'll have to learn my Swedish dialect for it to make any sense... Sorry!

/ptr


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Thank you all for your continued feedback, it is very much appreciated.

In brief, I have almost reached a decision, I may go with two - one with a tenor/baritone and one with a mezzo-soprano (Brigitte Fassbaender has drawn my attention on YouTube). My listening/research/posting time is limited by work commitments at present but hopefully by Saturday I'll know for certain. I will comment further as soon as I have chance.



StlukesguildOhio said:


> Seriously, you can't go wrong with any of these. The only way you can go wrong is with the idea that there is a single unrivaled "best" recording of any work of classical music that conveys every last possibility contained within that work.


This is very true, something I have quickly learnt in my time on this forum.

Again, thank you all for your help.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have just made my order and opted for Schreier & Richter and Fassbaender & Reimann's versions for the time being.

I may get the Quasthoff version at some point too.

Thank you all for advice, it is much appreciated.


----------



## DavidA

AClockworkOrange said:


> I have just made my order and opted for Schreier & Richter and Fassbaender & Reimann's versions for the time being.
> 
> I may get the Quasthoff version at some point too.
> 
> Thank you all for advice, it is much appreciated.


I wish you joy, sir!

If 'joy' is the right word for Wintereisse!


----------



## Ukko

ptr said:


> Unfortunately You'll have to learn my Swedish dialect for it to make any sense... Sorry!
> 
> /ptr


Oh I understood the rest of it; the luxury of having a grade school music teacher wowed me is all.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I'd just like to slip in a quick question on the Piano Sonatas. 

Whilst awaiting delivery of Winterreise (hopefully they will arrive today), I have been listening to some Scubert's Piano Sonatas. The only recording I have at present is the Artist's Choice release by Alfred Brendel.

I'd like to get a full set of the Sonats, I have narrowed it down to either Schiff or Brendel.

Are the live recordings on the Brendel Artist's choice the same as in the Piano Works box set containing the Sonatas amongst other things? I don't want to double up on works by the same performer and I already have the Impromptus contained in this set separately.

Should I stick with Brendel or try the Schiff set. I have heard some of Schiff's work but not his Schubert beyond snippets on Amazon. I notice on the product description that the Schiff set has recordings of unfinished fragments, which admittedly has piqued my interest.


----------



## ptr

I've never fallen for Brendel, he is a bit edgy and undefined in my ears, I quite prefer Schiff of those two, but there is Lupu, Uchida, Kempff and Zacharias to consider as well... 
But on the whole I think that Andras Schiff has the touch and sound that appeal the most to me (of those that have recorded the complete set). You should perhaps do the same and sample as many pianists as possible and then chose the one/s that has the tone that appeal the most to You instead of looking to much at what "extras" is included!

/ptr


----------



## Vaneyes

Quasthoff & Spencer. Earliers - DFD & Moore, Hotter & Moore. :tiphat:


----------



## DavidA

AClockworkOrange said:


> I'd just like to slip in a quick question on the Piano Sonatas.
> 
> Whilst awaiting delivery of Winterreise (hopefully they will arrive today), I have been listening to some Scubert's Piano Sonatas. The only recording I have at present is the Artist's Choice release by Alfred Brendel.
> 
> I'd like to get a full set of the Sonats, I have narrowed it down to either Schiff or Brendel.
> 
> Are the live recordings on the Brendel Artist's choice the same as in the Piano Works box set containing the Sonatas amongst other things? I don't want to double up on works by the same performer and I already have the Impromptus contained in this set separately.
> 
> Should I stick with Brendel or try the Schiff set. I have heard some of Schiff's work but not his Schubert beyond snippets on Amazon. I notice on the product description that the Schiff set has recordings of unfinished fragments, which admittedly has piqued my interest.


I have the complete sonatas with Kempff. Some sublime playing.

However, my favourite Schubertian is Radu Lupu although he has only recorded some of them.


----------



## Guest

Go with Kempff for the sonatas. Kempff is a master with the late Classical repertoire. I have this set, and highly recommend it.


----------



## Ukko

DrMike said:


> Go with Kempff for the sonatas. Kempff is a master with the late Classical repertoire. I have this set, and highly recommend it.


You can't be considered an 'old hand', _DrMike_, unless you carefully differentiate _and choose_ between the mono and stereo recordings by Kempff. Doesn't matter which you prefer, but extra points are awarded for the arbitrariness of your reasons. The stereo recordings being in moderately better sound doesn't count, and in fact considering that fact as a _factor_ would dull your luster.

[This matter is a spin-off of the Beethoven sonatas question - which is ultra-important for the 'mature' among us.]

X

^^ That symbol stands for Cool Squared


----------



## Guest

Hilltroll72 said:


> You can't be considered an 'old hand', _DrMike_, unless you carefully differentiate _and choose_ between the mono and stereo recordings by Kempff. Doesn't matter which you prefer, but extra points are awarded for the arbitrariness of your reasons. The stereo recordings being in moderately better sound doesn't count, and in fact considering that fact as a _factor_ would dull your luster.
> 
> [This matter is a spin-off of the Beethoven sonatas question - which is ultra-important for the 'mature' among us.]
> 
> X
> 
> ^^ That symbol stands for Cool Squared


Haven't been following the Beethoven discussion. Honestly, I didn't know there was a mono option. Mine is the stereo recording on DG, and I have been very happy with it.

By the way - I got a kick out of being considered among the "old hands" around here. It would probably give you a kick were you to find out that I am not very old - young enough that my oldest kid is only in 1st grade. I am old enough that my body has started to not function quite as well, but young enough to have not yet experienced a midlife crisis.


----------



## Ukko

DrMike said:


> Haven't been following the Beethoven discussion. Honestly, I didn't know there was a mono option. Mine is the stereo recording on DG, and I have been very happy with it.
> 
> By the way - I got a kick out of being considered among the "old hands" around here. It would probably give you a kick were you to find out that I am not very old - young enough that my oldest kid is only in 1st grade. I am old enough that my body has started to not function quite as well, but young enough to have not yet experienced a midlife crisis.


This 'Beethoven discussion' is not a TC thread, its part of the classical music tradition.  Kempff recorded quite a lot of stuff in the first 3/5ths of the '50s, and again in the '60s.

"Old hand" doesn't refer to chronological age, rather to experience; not a synonym for geezer. Many geezers are _not_ old hands, even if they think they are.


----------



## DavidA

Hilltroll72 said:


> You can't be considered an 'old hand', _DrMike_, unless you carefully differentiate _and choose_ between the mono and stereo recordings by Kempff. Doesn't matter which you prefer, but extra points are awarded for the arbitrariness of your reasons. The stereo recordings being in moderately better sound doesn't count, and in fact considering that fact as a _factor_ would dull your luster.
> 
> [This matter is a spin-off of the Beethoven sonatas question - which is ultra-important for the 'mature' among us.]
> 
> X
> 
> ^^ That symbol stands for Cool Squared


I'm not aware that Kempff made a first cycle of Schubert in mono, only the Beethoven. Interestingly, the earlier sound of the mono Beethven is a bit fuller than the stereo.


----------



## Ukko

DavidA said:


> I'm not aware that Kempff made a first cycle of Schubert in mono, only the Beethoven. Interestingly, the earlier sound of the mono Beethven is a bit fuller than the stereo.


Not a Schubert 'cycle'. The word I used is 'recordings'.

Is there a recorded Schubert 'cycle' out there by a Big Deal Pianist? I'm not including in the 'Big Deal' category guys like Demus or Badura-Skoda, who did a lot of that sort of thing. I have been unable to determine whether or not Schnabel (_the_ Schubert pianist) recorded more sonatas than the D.850 and the last three.


----------



## DavidA

Hilltroll72 said:


> Not a Schubert 'cycle'. The word I used is 'recordings'.
> 
> Is there a recorded Schubert 'cycle' out there by a Big Deal Pianist? I'm not including in the 'Big Deal' category guys like Demus or Badura-Skoda, who did a lot of that sort of thing. I have been unable to determine whether or not Schnabel (_the_ Schubert pianist) recorded more sonatas than the D.850 and the last three.


Why do you say you don't use the word 'cycle' and then use it straight away? As for a 'big deal' pianist, I would have thought Kempff was as big a deal as you can get in the classics.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Among the several recordings I own, some old famous gems like Hans Hotter, I'd recommend *Kurt Widmar* with *Ralf Junghans* at the piano, recorded 1981 Vienna. The piano part performed on a *Hammerflügel von Conrad Graf 1825* is a big chance to listen to a piano contemporary with Schubert's time.


----------



## Ukko

DavidA said:


> Why do you say you don't use the word 'cycle' and then use it straight away? As for a 'big deal' pianist, I would have thought Kempff was as big a deal as you can get in the classics.


My my. Please save yourself the trouble of trying to miscommunicate with me again.


----------



## DavidA

Hilltroll72 said:


> My my. Please save yourself the trouble of trying to miscommunicate with me again.


Physician, heal thyself!


----------



## Granate

I will do a Schubert Symphony challenge very soon, but I saw that there was even less praise for his early symphonies in this forum, compared to the early Dvorak (which has an acquired taste for me). But maybe during the rest of winter and my Masters' stressful calendar, I have time to explore the most interesting Winterreise recordings. So far I've seen Hotter and early DFD, plus DavidA's favourite Scherier/Richter (too bad it is a bit expensive to get right now).

Which are your favourite recordings, people?


----------



## DavidA

Granate said:


> I will do a Schubert Symphony challenge very soon, but I saw that there was even less praise for his early symphonies in this forum, compared to the early Dvorak (which has an acquired taste for me). But maybe during the rest of winter and my Masters' stressful calendar, I have time to explore the most interesting Winterreise recordings. So far I've seen Hotter and early DFD, plus DavidA's favourite Scherier/Richter (too bad it is a bit expensive to get right now).
> 
> Which are your favourite recordings, people?


Bostridge with Andnes
Kauffmann with Deutsch
Padmore (with Lewis)
D F-D with Moore 1970s
Bostridge also made a film with Drake which is worth seeing and hearing


----------



## SixFootScowl

I have Fassbaender and Stutzmann and just ordered the set with Lois Marshall.


----------



## Rogerx

Kauffmann -Deutsch/Bostridge - Andnes


----------



## Mandryka

DavidA said:


> Bostridge with Andnes
> Kauffmann with Deutsch
> Padmore (with Lewis)
> D F-D with Moore 1970s
> Bostridge also made a film with Drake which is worth seeing and hearing


Bostridge is about to release one with Adès, a concert recording from the Wigmore hall.


----------



## Kiki

Granate said:


> ... But maybe during the rest of winter and my Masters' stressful calendar, I have time to explore the most interesting Winterreise recordings. ....


Be careful, Granate! Sustained listening to Winterreise could damage your health! :devil:


----------



## Kiki

Much as I admire Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau's brilliance and insight, I don't warm to his ultra-extrovert and turbulent style. I've got only three of his (Moore 71, Barenboim 80, Brendel 85, so not exactly "early" DFD) so perhaps I don't have the full picture yet, as it _feels_ like he must have made three hundred recordings of it.

Hans Hotter/Gerald Moore 1954 (EMI) is interesting. On one hand, it's so intimate that it's skin-tickling. On the other hand, I keep having an image in my head that this is Gurnemanz singing a heart-breaking love song for the young lads under the peaceful forest shade (couldn't be more far removed from what I would expect poor old Gurnemanz would do, though it doesn't mean that it is not good, just unexpected).

How about Jon Vickers/Geoffrey Parsons 1983 (EMI)? Certainly heartfelt, but I also find it eccentric...

My long-time favourite has been Olaf Bär/Geoffrey Parsons 1988 (EMI). Dark and colourful, though at the same time a bit cold and detached as well.

Other favourites include Christopher Maltman/Graham Johnson 2010 Live (Wigmore Hall), and Henk Neven/Hans Eijsackers 2010 (BBC Magazine). Both are quite subtle and sad.

For a tenor, Mark Padmore/Paul Lewis 2008 (harmonia mundi) has showed a different kind of heartbreak.


----------



## Josquin13

I'd say forget the baritones, since Schubert wrote this music for a tenor voice (& period piano). Except that, like Kiki, I think highly of baritone Olaf Bär & pianist Geoffrey Parsons' recording for EMI: 



. I'll also still occasionally listen to Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau's classic 1962 EMI recording with Gerald Moore: 



. If you wish to sample further, I'd suggest that you have a listen to Baritone Christian Gerhaher & pianist Gerold Huber's 2001 recording: 



, along with baritone Wolfgang Holzmair & pianist Andreas Haefliger: 



.

Among tenor performances, I agree with DavidA that Peter Schreier's live recording with Sviatoslav Richter is very special. Schreier's later studio recording with Andras Schiff is excellent too, and quite different interpretatively, from both tenor & pianist. Suffice it to say, I wouldn't want to be without either recording.

1. Peter Schreier & Sviatoslav Richter: 



2. Peter Schreier & Andras Schiff: 



 that this recording has been remastered in AMSI, or Ambient Surround Sound, as part of Universal's Eloquence series. I consider AMSI one of the better remastering techniques.

I've also especially enjoyed the following tenors accompanied by historical pianos in this song cycle:

1. Werner Güra & Christoph Berner: 




2. Jan Kobow & Christoph Hammer--Kobow's remarkable Bach singing on Eric Milnes' Cantata series (for Atma) led me to his Schubert recordings. This is an underrated, off the radar Winterreise, in my opinion, from a tenor that should be better known: 




3. Christoph Prégardien & Andras Staier:


----------



## Ras

*Period winter travelogue*



Josquin13 said:


> I'd say forget the baritones, since Schubert wrote this music for a tenor voice (& period piano). Except that, like Kiki, I think highly of baritone Olaf Bär & pianist Geoffrey Parsons' recording for EMI:
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll also still occasionally listen to Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau's classic 1962 EMI recording with Gerald Moore:
> 
> 
> 
> . If you wish to sample further, I'd suggest that you have a listen to Baritone Christian Gerhaher & pianist Gerold Huber's 2001 recording:
> 
> 
> 
> , along with baritone Wolfgang Holzmair & pianist Andreas Haefliger:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Among tenor performances, I agree with DavidA that Peter Schreier's live recording with Sviatoslav Richter is very special. Schreier's later studio recording with Andras Schiff is excellent too, and quite different interpretatively, from both tenor & pianist. Suffice it to say, I wouldn't want to be without either recording.
> 
> 1. Peter Schreier & Sviatoslav Richter:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Peter Schreier & Andras Schiff:
> 
> 
> 
> that this recording has been remastered in AMSI, or Ambient Surround Sound, as part of Universal's Eloquence series. I consider AMSI one of the better remastering techniques.
> 
> I've also especially enjoyed the following tenors accompanied by historical pianos in this song cycle:
> 
> 1. Werner Güra & Christoph Berner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Jan Kobow & Christoph Hammer--Kobow's remarkable Bach singing on Eric Milnes' Cantata series (for Atma) led me to his Schubert recordings. This is an underrated, off the radar Winterreise, in my opinion, from a tenor that should be better known:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Christoph Prégardien & Andras Staier:


How about Padmore and Bezuidenhout on Harmonia Mundi?

https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Win...d=1548090190&sr=1-5&keywords=padmore+schubert


----------



## wkasimer

Ras said:


> How about Padmore and Bezuidenhout on Harmonia Mundi?


Much as I admire Bezuidenhout, I could only listen to this once. Padmore is sort of a poor man's Ian Bostridge, which is NOT a compliment in my house.

I have heard 70-plus recordings of this cycle over the years, and have kept most of them. I prefer it with a tenor, but high baritones can also make it work if they don't require excessive transposition. Basses and bass-baritones need to be pretty special for me to put up with the transpositions that they may require, which muddy the accompaniment.

Favorites, in no particular order:

Pregardien/Staier (if nothing else, listen to what Staier is able to do with "Das Wirtshaus" on a fortepiano - a modern instrument can't make that sound)
Pears/Britten
Hagegard/Schuback
Bär/Parsons
Hotter/Werba 
Hotter/Raucheisen
Hotter/Moore
Van Dam/Baldwin
Anders/Raucheisn
Finley/Drake
Fassbaender/Reimann
Schreier/Richter

I'm probably forgetting a few. I'm not a big fan of Fischer-Dieskau in general, and I find him too interventionalist/fussy in most of his many Winterreise recordings. The best of them (i.e. the ones that he sings more straightforwardly) are one of the early radio broadcasts issued by Audite (I think that it's the 1952 with Reutter) and the early 60's EMI with Gerald Moore.


----------



## DavidA

wkasimer said:


> Much as I admire Bezuidenhout, I could only listen to this once. Padmore is sort of a poor man's Ian Bostridge, which is NOT a compliment in my house.
> 
> .


Can't disagree more. I have his recording with Lewis which is very fine imo.


----------



## wkasimer

DavidA said:


> Can't disagree more. I have his recording with Lewis which is very fine imo.


The earlier recording with Lewis finds Padmore slightly more vocally appealing, but it's still not much of a voice, IMO, and Lewis is a bore.


----------



## Granate

Thank you for all your replies. I don't know if I'll do it. I'm more used to hear German singers but I've never put myself to write reviews about piano-playing. I don't know how to translate the concepts of orchestral playing I've experienced in years of listening when I try solo piano recordings.

Of the few recordings I've sampled in seconds, the way of touching the keys that have catched my attention the most were Richter and Demus in their respective recordings.


----------



## Josquin13

Ras--I don't know the Padmore recording, but have liked Bezuidenhout in Schubert's Die schöne Müllerin song cycle with tenor Jan Kobow (as well as in Mozart). Thanks for the link.

I wanted to add that in recent years it's become a trend to record chamber arrangements of Schubert's Winterreise. I see that Peter Schreier has made a 2015 recording with the Dresden String Quartet, but I've not heard it: https://www.amazon.com/Franz-Schube...+schubert&qid=1548180681&s=Music&sr=1-1-fkmr0. I did like tenor Daniel Behle's arrangement for tenor and piano trio, as performed by Behle & the excellent Oliver Schnyder Trio:









http://www.classical-music.com/schubert2-choral-review-jun15


----------



## Kiki

Also like to add that there is a chamber version that includes an accordion, sung by Christoph Prégardien (on ATMA Classique). The accordion has added to this version a rather unique kind of loneliness/sadness, which may not be everybody's cup of tea, but I rather enjoy it.


----------



## jenspen

For its intelligence, daring, variety of tone colour and vocal mastery, I second the earlier recommendation of the 1965 Fischer-Dieskau recording with Jõrg Demus, when the great baritone's voice still had its youthful bloom:






And, though I like most of the previous recommendations that I've heard, I always miss that just perceptible extra nuance and vigor that is available to a native language singer. I was pleased to see the tenor Werner Güra mentioned. I've heard him in other Lieder and thought him a very intelligent singer.


----------



## Larkenfield

I would have suggested getting both at the reduced prices they've become: 
https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Winterreise-Great-Recordings-Century/dp/B00000IOC7/ref=sr_1_29?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1548238867&sr=1-29&keywords=Schubert%3A+Winterreise
https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Die-Winterreise-Goerne/dp/B000174LTS/ref=sr_1_5?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1548239076&sr=1-5&keywords=Schubert%3A+Winterreise.+Goerne


----------



## DavidA

wkasimer said:


> The earlier recording with Lewis finds Padmore slightly more vocally appealing, but it's still not much of a voice, IMO, and Lewis is a bore.


Have to disagree on that one


----------



## SixFootScowl

I choose four Winterreise recordings so far by searching You Tube and Amazon and listening to videos or clips. I have Stutzmann (Contralto), Fassbaender (Mezzo), and coming in the mail, Lois Marshall (Mezzo) and Jonas Kaufmann (my first and only male voice Winterreise unless Rolando Villazon should record it).


----------



## wkasimer

Fritz Kobus said:


> I choose four Winterreise recordings so far by searching You Tube and Amazon and listening to videos or clips. I have Stutzmann (Contralto), Fassbaender (Mezzo), and coming in the mail, Lois Marshall (Mezzo) and Jonas Kaufmann (my first and only male voice Winterreise unless Rolando Villazon should record it).


If you prefer to hear a woman in Winterreise, you should certainly seek out both Christa Ludwig and (expecially) Lotte Lehmann.


----------



## SixFootScowl

wkasimer said:


> If you prefer to hear a woman in Winterreise, you should certainly seek out both Christa Ludwig and (expecially) Lotte Lehmann.


Very true. I will keep them on my radar.


----------



## Ras

*wkasimer, josquin13 and DavidA*

Thank you for sharing your opinions on Padmore & co. with me!
It's the only period recording I have heard, but I will try to hear the recording with Andreas Staier and Pregardien that wkasimer recommended.

wkasimer

Just in case you don't know there is also a recording with C. Pregardien and Michael Gees:


----------



## WildThing

wkasimer said:


> Favorites, in no particular order:
> 
> Pregardien/Staier (if nothing else, listen to what Staier is able to do with "Das Wirtshaus" on a fortepiano - a modern instrument can't make that sound)


Fascinating! I'll be sure to check this out -- and I see the duo has also recorded Die schöne Müllerin, I'm assuming that one is also worth picking up?

A personal favorite I haven't seen mentioned yet is with Roman Trekel and Ulrich Eisenlohr. Trekel has a gorgeous and youthful light baritone voice, as well as being a insightful interpreter of the text without overdoing it.


----------



## wkasimer

WildThing said:


> Fascinating! I'll be sure to check this out -- and I see the duo has also recorded Die schöne Müllerin, I'm assuming that one is also worth picking up?


It is - I'm a fan of both Staier and Pregardien. Some find the singer a little too "matter-of-fact" and prefer a more intense, personal delivery.



> A personal favorite I haven't seen mentioned yet is with Roman Trekel and Ulrich Eisenlohr. Trekel has a gorgeous and youthful light baritone voice, as well as being a insightful interpreter of the text without overdoing it.


I know that it's on my shelf, but I haven't heard it in so long that I can't recall it. Trekel has made amore recent recording, which I haven't heard.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Fritz Kobus said:


> I choose four Winterreise recordings so far by searching You Tube and Amazon and listening to videos or clips. I have Stutzmann (Contralto), Fassbaender (Mezzo), and coming in the mail, Lois Marshall (Mezzo) and Jonas Kaufmann (my first and only male voice Winterreise unless Rolando Villazon should record it).


Going through these tonight, I am settling on the best of the four is Fassbaender. Of course it is totally unfair to compare her with Kaufmann. His is great, but I lean to the female voice, so we'll say of the three women in my list, the Fassbaender recording is the best.


----------



## wkasimer

I listened to some of Stutzmann last night. Am I the only one that thinks that she's trying to sound like a countertenor?


----------



## SixFootScowl

wkasimer said:


> I listened to some of Stutzmann last night. Am I the only one that thinks that she's trying to sound like a countertenor?


I don't think she it trying, she just does.

Anyway, my favorite is Fassbaender. Stutzmann seem more like a novelty performance.


----------



## jenspen

Josquin13 said:


> I'd say forget the baritones, since Schubert wrote this music for a tenor voice


Are you sure Josquin? I've read that Schubert sang it for his friends first and that Schubert's voice has been described as 'tenorino'. But the whole cycle was first "performed" by the famous Lieder partnership of Schubert and Vogl and Johann Vogl was a baritone.


----------



## jenspen

I have to beg your pardon, Josquin. I thought to consult Wikipedia which tells me that Winterreise was indeed written for the tenor voice.


----------

